# Grundfarbe eines Gui-Fensters setzen



## dalco (23. Jan 2009)

hallo,
ich möchte wenn ich ein neues Gui Fenster erzeuge, die übliche standardfarbe auf schwarz setzen, also das äußere oben, wo die standardbuttons zum schließen, etc. drin sind.
Look and Feel habe ich schon auf zb windows gesetzt, anzeige der elemente hierzu ist ok, möchte eben oben und den dünnen rand in zb schwarz.

danke für einen hinweiß
mfg
tino


----------



## hdi (23. Jan 2009)

Was meinst du jetzt mit dünner Rand? Die title bar? So dünn ist die auch wieder nicht..

Notlösung ist ein undecorated Frame dem du einfach als title bar per hand ein JPanel verpasst.
Dort die Farbe einstellen und auch die Buttons reinhauen, die du dir dann natürlich auch noch selber
machen müsstest.


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2009)

Ich glaube er meint eher das Border.

[ot]Dein Bild lenkt mich jedes mal vom Arbeit ab ... wenn das mein Chef wüsste, gäbs auf die Finger :lol:[/ot]


----------



## hdi (23. Jan 2009)

Du meinst wenn dein Chef reinkommt und sieht, dass du im java-forum unterwegs bist und 
ich dann auch noch so nen Avatar hab, _dann_ ist er sauer


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2009)

Mein Chef ist immer "drin" - Großraumbüro. Aber eigentlich is das bei uns ganz locker  .


----------



## André Uhres (23. Jan 2009)

dalco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich möchte wenn ich ein neues Gui Fenster erzeuge, die übliche standardfarbe auf schwarz setzen,
> also das äußere oben, wo die standardbuttons zum schließen, etc. drin sind.


Afaik geht das nur über ein eigenes LookAndFeel.


----------



## Ebenius (23. Jan 2009)

In Metal kann man das mit Color Themes machen. Vielleicht auch im Windows-L&F???

Das rote da ist der Border, den hab ich mit LineBorder(rot, 20) gesetzt...


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Metal kann man das mit Color Themes machen. Vielleicht auch im Windows-L&F???


Nur im cross-platform Java (Metal) Look and Feel wurden Themes eingeführt (Steel(=DefaultMetal) und Ocean).
Trotz seines Namens ist DefaultMetal nicht das "default theme", sondern Ocean.


----------



## Ebenius (24. Jan 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ebenius hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt. Aber ich gehe trotzdem davon aus, dass das Windows-L&F seine Farben per UIManager.getColor(String) holt. Und die kann man natürlich anfassen. Leider fehlt mir das Windows auf dem ich das testen könnte.

@TO: Schau doch mal in die entsprechende UI-Klasse für das JRootPane. Ich nehme an, diese heißt WindowsRootPaneUI oder so ähnlich.  Dort findest Du mit etwas suchen vielleicht heraus, woher das UI seine Farben holt.

Ebenius


----------



## Guest (24. Jan 2009)

hallo,
danke für eure ideen, aber ich komme nicht weiter,
ich meinte die farbe des guifensters oben, wo das kleine java-logo ist, ich mit super"Test" die überschrift setzen kann und die 3 standard buttons für windows zum schließen und minimieren sind.

dies ist bei meinem eclipse eine blaue farbe, die ich einfach in eine schwarze wandeln möchte, der windows look and feel für buttons, etc passt mit ja,
habe mit eurer idee des UImanagers versucht, leifert mir als farbe aber immer null.

weiß nicht weiter, falls ihr noch ideen habt
danke
tino


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2009)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ot]Dein Bild lenkt mich jedes mal vom Arbeit ab ... wenn das mein Chef wüsste, gäbs auf die Finger :lol:[/ot]


In meinem Browser (Firefox) kann ich einstellen, daß bei bestimmten Webseiten keine Grafiken geladen werden.


----------

